# Charlotte Zombie Walk October 15th 2011



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

The 5th annual Charlotte Zombie Walk will be taking place Saturday October 15th in Uptown Charlotte near the intersection of 5th and N Tryon Streets. the staging area will be at Phil's Deli and Tavern on 5th Street where makeup artists will be standing by ready to zombify anyone that needs it.

This year we are supporting 2 separate charities; the Second Harvest Food Bank of Metrolina and Costumes for Kids. Please bring a few cans of food to help those in need. Barrels will be set up at Phil's.

Costumes For Kids provides gently used costumes for kids in hospitals and wards over Halloween. We'll be passing the hat around to help pay shipping charges.

Anyone in the Carolinas or elsewhere is welcome to attend. Come feast on some tasty brains and support two good causes...

www.charlottezombiewalk.net

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/297906_2394180978181_1360621464_2841541_620785268_n.jpg


----------

